# Sanji vs Pica



## Pocalypse (Sep 27, 2015)

Location: Dressrosa
Distance: 50M
Knowledge: None for both, so the same as Zoro vs Pica

How does this go?


----------



## gold ace (Sep 27, 2015)

Sanji mid Diff as Zoro did


----------



## drew8324 (Sep 27, 2015)

Well if Sanji can get to Picas body without him shifting through stone it'll be a Midd-High diff fight


----------



## savior2005 (Sep 27, 2015)

pica mid diff. pica is around vergo level. vergo would mid diff sanji, and so would pica. zoro could beat vergo or pica with mid diff tho


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Sep 27, 2015)

Dunno how he'd get him out of the rocks and drop his guard, like what happened with zoro...



Zoro admitted he wouldn't be able to do anything against Pika here, but later Pika got careless and went after the Riku king. He thought he was safe since he had a lot of distance but Orlumbus threw zoro and caught pica off guard, isolating him in the air. 

Sanji wouldn't get a chance like that in a one on one fight, when even zoro couldn't do much.

Probably could end up being a stalemate.


----------



## HisMajestyMihawk (Sep 27, 2015)

seriously though...

Pica would destroy Sanji


----------



## Bernkastel (Sep 27, 2015)

Sanji should win. He's too fast and has CoO to find him.
It'll be a high diff fight though.


----------



## Extravlad (Sep 27, 2015)

Sanji can't do crap to Pica's golem, he couldn't destroy a fucking door.


----------



## Bernkastel (Sep 27, 2015)

So now Sanji can't even break rock?


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Sep 27, 2015)

Bernkastel said:


> So now Sanji can't even break rock?



He can destroy rock.

But, he needs to find pica. Dunno if Pica is detectable by CoO or not.


----------



## Raiden34 (Sep 27, 2015)

Lmao to anyone who thinks Pica wins this 

Sanji low-mid-diffs.



IchijiNijiSanji said:


> He can destroy rock.
> 
> But, he needs to find pica. Dunno if Pica is detectable by CoO or not.



Sanji is better Kenbunshoku Haki user than Zoro, and he is faster, has aerial attacks, he can use sky walk, he doesn't need someone to throw him around at least.


----------



## HisMajestyMihawk (Sep 27, 2015)

Bernkastel said:


> So now Sanji can't even break rock?




"breaking rock" =/= systematically splitting a Mountain in a matter of seconds, and then 1shotting a FBH haki opponent 

Sanji doesn't have the power to blow away mountains instantly, and if he takes longer than 2 seconds, Pica will simply reform his golem

don't be stupid 


Zoro-haters:


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Sep 27, 2015)

Erkan12 said:


> Lmao to anyone who thinks Pica wins this
> 
> Sanji low-mid-diffs.
> 
> ...



Yeah, but zoro couldn't even get a clue of where Pica was. He was throwing slashes around blindly.
the only opening he got was when Pica was distracted when he was going up against King riku and played it stupid. In a stragiht one on one no PiS fight, that won't happen. idk if Pica has any reason to fuck up like he did in canon against Sanji.

Zoro atleast has some level of observation haki, since he was able to tell where vergo was (although sanji was more proficient because he could sense tashigi crying as well)


----------



## Bernkastel (Sep 27, 2015)

Stop being obsessed with Zoro i never mentioned hiim here or even compared him to Sanji.

Sanji has CoO,is faster than Pica and can fly so he can reach Pica's body easilly.

Even if he can't destroy the golem completely he can easilly dodge it since Pica is a slowpoke.


----------



## HisMajestyMihawk (Sep 27, 2015)

Bernkastel said:


> Stop being obsessed with Zoro i never mentioned hiim here or even compared him to Sanji.
> 
> Sanji has CoO,is faster than Pica and can fly so he can reach Pica's body easilly.
> 
> Even if he can't destroy the golem completely he can easilly dodge it since Pica is a slowpoke.



I'm not debating that Sanji is faster, or has the CoO to locate Pica

the problem is he simply doesn't have the nuclear-level firepower that some of his crewmates have, which is required to beat Pica

sure he can run away...I agree


----------



## Bernkastel (Sep 27, 2015)

HisMajestyMihawk said:


> I'm not debating that Sanji is faster, or has the CoO to locate Pica
> 
> the problem is he simply doesn't have the nuclear-level firepower that some of his crewmates have, which is required to beat Pica
> 
> sure he can run away...I agree



Sanji won't be able to one-shot him like Zoro did but sooner or later he will put him down.
Pica never managed to hit anyone noteworthy so he's certainly not tagging Sanji.

Unless you mean that Pica can tank all of Sanji's attacks w/o taking any damage which is absurd.


----------



## Pocalypse (Sep 27, 2015)

Yeah I don't see how Pica can tag Sanji. It's quiet obvious Sanji should be more agile and faster than Zoro. If Pica can't tag Zoro then he's definitely not tagging Sanji. Sanji doesn't need to one-shot either, he can eventually take Pica down as the fight goes on.


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Sep 27, 2015)

I wonder if hell memories can break the golem... it did light up giant Wadatsumi, and in one piece flesh seems to be harder to destroy than rocks and buildings


----------



## Pocalypse (Sep 27, 2015)

IchijiNijiSanji said:


> I wonder if hell memories can break the golem... it did light up giant Wadatsumi, and in one piece flesh seems to be harder to destroy than rocks and buildings



Wadatsumi is decent size itself too and probably more agile than Pica who's kind of a stagnant fighter.


----------



## HisMajestyMihawk (Sep 27, 2015)

Bernkastel said:


> Sanji won't be able to one-shot him like Zoro did but sooner or later he will put him down.
> Pica never managed to hit anyone noteworthy so he's certainly not tagging Sanji.
> 
> Unless you mean that Pica can tank all of Sanji's attacks w/o taking any damage which is absurd.



Pica can summon a mountain-sized golem in seconds, and regenerate parts instantly

Sanji doesn't have the dps/aoe to get to Pica's real body before the golem simply regens


----------



## Bernkastel (Sep 27, 2015)

IchijiNijiSanji said:


> I wonder if hell memories can break the golem... it did light up giant Wadatsumi, and in one piece flesh seems to be harder to destroy than rocks and buildings



He can certainly destroy the smaller golems but i doubt he can do that to the mountain-sized golem.

Damage it ? yes he can..one shot it like Zoro? nope.


----------



## Bernkastel (Sep 27, 2015)

HisMajestyMihawk said:


> Pica can summon a mountain-sized golem in seconds, and regenerate parts instantly
> 
> Sanji doesn't have the dps/aoe to get to Pica's real body before the golem simply regens



CoO,sky walk,locate real body and smash real body.

He doesn't have to completely destroy the huge golem.


----------



## HisMajestyMihawk (Sep 27, 2015)

Bernkastel said:


> CoO,sky walk,locate real body and smash real body.
> 
> He doesn't have to completely destroy the huge golem.



seems we agree to disagree

time will tell i guess


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Sep 27, 2015)

Bernkastel said:


> He can certainly destroy the smaller golems but i doubt he can do that to the mountain-sized golem.
> 
> Damage it ? yes he can..one shot it like Zoro? nope.



Height wise wadatsumi was about the same as the width of the golem which zoro cut

Also, if Sanji can pin point pica with his observation haki, he pretty much dig through the mountain chopper style and take pika  out from the inside.


----------



## Bernkastel (Sep 27, 2015)

HisMajestyMihawk said:


> seems we agree to disagree
> 
> time will tell i guess



Yeah..but time will certainly be in favor of Sanji since as the story goes on the SHs get stronger


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Sep 27, 2015)

How do you people see Luffy taking on Pika?


----------



## Bernkastel (Sep 27, 2015)

IchijiNijiSanji said:


> Height wise wadatsumi was about the same as the width of the golem which zoro cut
> 
> Also, if Sanji can pin point pica with his observation haki, he pretty much dig through the mountain chopper style and take pika  out from the inside.



Yeah that's how i imagine the fight going on.

I'm not sure about the dimensions of Wada and Pica so i can't tell but even if he can't destroy the huge golem he can certainly destroy huge portion of it .


----------



## Pocalypse (Sep 27, 2015)

Didn't G2 or G3 Luffy punch Pika's head off? He'd have it the easiest I think, he's got greater tools than Sanji and Zoro to deal with Pica. G4 Luffy stomps of course.


----------



## Imagine (Sep 27, 2015)

Hell's Memories completely engulfed Wada nigh instantly and Sanji's flames can burn just fine while under hundreds/thousands of feet water. Pica couldn't lay a hand on Zoro who is less mobile than Sanji

Pica is fucked.


----------



## HisMajestyMihawk (Sep 27, 2015)

Pocalypse said:


> Didn't G2 or G3 Luffy punch Pika's head off? He'd have it the easiest I think, he's got greater tools than Sanji and Zoro to deal with Pica. G4 Luffy stomps of course.



G3 Grizzly magnum, which is one of his stongest G3 moves, only managed to destroy the head. Pica also reformed it easily.

Luffy needs G4 to be able to beat Pica.


----------



## Imagine (Sep 27, 2015)

G3 GM only destroyed the head because Luffy only aimed for the head. Stop this nonsense.


----------



## Raiden34 (Sep 27, 2015)

Sanji doesn't have fire power ? Yeah right...


----------



## Bernkastel (Sep 27, 2015)

Pica's only difference from the other shitty seats is his annoying DF but he is still outclassed by any M3 level character.


----------



## Extravlad (Sep 27, 2015)

Even if Sanji finds Pica how dou guys know he can actually beat him?
He was losing to Vergo who was using Sanji's own fighting style, kicks and nothing else


----------



## gold ace (Sep 27, 2015)

Extravlad said:


> Even if Sanji finds Pica how dou guys know he can actually beat him?
> He was losing to Vergo who was using Sanji's own fighting style, kicks and nothing else



With kicks, how else would he beat him..

Sanji was already injured before his fight with Vergo.. Stop using that as an example to demean Sanji


----------



## ShadoLord (Sep 27, 2015)

Pica probably buries Sanji. 

Sanji does not have a fighting style that counters against Golem Pica like Zoro does.


----------



## Extravlad (Sep 27, 2015)

He was barely injured  as if Caesar attacks were enough to truly injure Sanji badly.
Vergo dominated Sanji without using his bamboo,his hands or even his hardened haki.
Vergo is clearly the superior fighter and I don't even think he'd be pushed to more than 
high diff by Sanji.
Pica is in the same league as Vergo, at worst Sanji extrem diffs him.

Zoro though 1 shotted Pica just like he'd oneshots Vergo.


----------



## Raiden34 (Sep 27, 2015)

Extravlad said:


> Zoro though 1 shotted Pica just like *he'd oneshots Vergo*.


----------



## Bohemian Knight (Sep 27, 2015)

Cool it with the power-levels motherfuckers. Sanji is superior power-wise to Pica but matches up poorly. Every now and again, fights are determined not by where the combatants stand on your conceptual totem pole but by how they interact.

From what we've seen of Sanji, it's reasonable to think that his CoO is good enough to find Pica's body (provided this is possible). The real issue is that Sanji does not have the DC feats that Zoro has to reach the main body. Sanji vs FBH Pica would be around mid-high diff for Sanji, but I've seen nothing of Sanji that indicates he could force Pica to surface.

At the same time, Sanji is much more agile than Zoro thanks to Blue Walk, and Pica managed to hit Zoro a whopping 0 times. Pica is too slow in golem form to connect on Sanji. Where Zoro was able to guard with his swords against the golem fists, Sanji could maneuver around them with Blue Walk.

Current Sanji (the one who has yet to go all out) lacks the power feats to force Pica out of the golem. Conversely, Pica lacks the speed feats to tag Sanji while in golem form. This either ends in a stalemate, or Pica eventually leaves the golem to attack in FBH mode, which Sanji beats with some difficulty


----------



## Tenma (Sep 27, 2015)

Sanji can actually find Pica unlike Zoro so he doesn't have to use the same method to beat him.

Mid diff for Sanji overall.


----------



## Extravlad (Sep 27, 2015)

You seriously believe Zoro wouldn't oneshots Vergo? 
The amount of Zoro downplay is just ridiculous.

What does ODa need to do to make you understand? The only character Zoro fought that didn't get fodderized by him was a freaking *marine Admiral*

Pica is not weaker than Vergo he just fought a much stronger character than Sanji/Smoker.


----------



## Raiden34 (Sep 27, 2015)

Zoro himself said that the only reason he one-shotted Pica because Pica's haki isn't > Zoro's haki.

On the other hand, Vergo's haki is much better and probably better than Zoro's haki, Vergo isn't going to get cut from Zoro, even if he gets cut, that would be a minimal damage, nothing lethal.


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Sep 27, 2015)

Zoro would one shot vergo, Luffy would one shot zoro and law, Law would one shot Luffy and Zoro, one shot is overrated and oversimplified


----------



## Extravlad (Sep 27, 2015)

No Zoro's haki is superior to Vergo's, I cant believe there are people who believe a comander of an already beaten character that has the same rank as clowns like Diamante,Trebol and Pika is actually superior to Zoro in term of CoA when Zoro specializes in it 
Zoro is superior to Vergo in every single way, durability offensive power, endurance,haki physical strength.

Zoro > Law > Vergo


----------



## gold ace (Sep 27, 2015)

Extravlad said:


> No Zoro's haki is superior to Vergo's, I cant believe there are people who believe a comander of an already beaten character that has the same rank as clowns like Diamante,Trebol and Pika is actually superior to Zoro in term of CoA when Zoro specializes in it
> Zoro is superior to Vergo in every single way, durability offensive power, endurance,haki physical strength.
> 
> Zoro > Law > Vergo



Doesn't mean he would one shot him...


----------



## Raiden34 (Sep 27, 2015)

Vergo was right-hand man of Doflamingo, because he had superior Haki to other executives. If not, I don't see why he was the right hand man since he doesn't have any DF power as well. Doflamingo also hyped Vergo's Haki before the Law duel, so, he has enough feat to suggest that he is better than Zoro at this point. 

Doflamingo was also aware of Law's growing power by the way, he still thought that Vergo's haki was strong enough to resist Law's cutting power, he misjudged but still that Vergo hype is over there, while I don't see any for Pica and the others.


----------



## Extravlad (Sep 27, 2015)

Yes he would oneshots him, I have no reason to believe Vergo is any tougher than Pica.



> Vergo was right-hand man of Doflamingo,


He wasn't his right-hand man, first of al a right-hand man is supposed to be on your side, not miles away and Doffy did not have one anyway, the closest to it would be Trebol not Vergo.



> Doflamingo was also aware of Law's growing power by the way, he still think that Vergo's haki was strong enough to resist Law's cutting power, he misjudged but still that hype is over there.


And then he still thought Diamante could take on Luffy despite knowing Vergo lost to Law 



> Doflamingo also hyped Vergo's Haki before the Law duel, so, he has enough feat to suggest that he is better than Zoro at this point


Zoro was trained by a man that would give Doffy the same treatment Zoro gave Pica.


----------



## gold ace (Sep 27, 2015)

Extravlad said:


> Yes he would oneshots him, I have no reason to believe Vergo is any tougher than Pica.
> 
> 
> He wasn't his right-hand man, first of al a right-hand man is supposed to be on your side, not miles away and Doffy did not have one anyway, the closest to it would be Trebol not Vergo.
> ...



To one shot him, Zoro has to land a Sazen Daisen Sekai or 1080 pound cannon in the start of the fight... That's not happening with Vergos speed... Only way Zoro would land those hits would be if Vergo was already tired.


----------



## Extravlad (Sep 27, 2015)

Zoro is faster than Vergo and of course that's happening  Vergo would run straight at him like he did against Law.


----------



## gold ace (Sep 27, 2015)

Extravlad said:


> Zoro is faster than Vergo


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Sep 27, 2015)

Extravlad said:


> He wasn't his right-hand man, first of al a right-hand man is supposed to be on your side, not miles away and Doffy did not have one anyway, the closest to it would be Trebol not Vergo.



He was said by law to be his most valuable subordinate, despite Caesar clown being on the same island, who could've triggered Doffy's death.  

Inb4 their ranks were the same.
Vice admirals have the same rank, but they can vary widely in power.
Whitebeard's commanders ranks were said to not have any relation of superiority by oda himself so they're also on the same rank. Still, widely vary in power.


----------



## Extravlad (Sep 27, 2015)

He is his most valuable subordinate because of his rank in the Marines.

Denying that Zoro is faster than Vergo when we have an actual character statement proving that Zoro > Sanji in speed


----------



## Pocalypse (Sep 27, 2015)

Extravlad said:


> Even if Sanji finds Pica how dou guys know he can actually beat him?
> He was losing to Vergo who was using Sanji's own fighting style, kicks and nothing else



Hell's memories would do a number on Pica, if you don't think so then you're an idiot


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Sep 27, 2015)

Extravlad said:


> He is his most valuable subordinate because of his rank in the Marines.


I already debunked that. 




> Denying that Zoro is faster than Vergo when we have an actual character statement proving that Zoro > Sanji in speed



Sorry, what? When?


----------



## Extravlad (Sep 27, 2015)

Sanji was said to be just as fast as a fishmen by Usopp while using blue walk underwater

Zoro blitzed ES Hody Jones (faster than your regular fishman) and was said to move faster than him underwater.



> Hell's memories would do a number on Pica, if you don't think so then you're an idiot


If Pica is on Vergo's lvl (and he most likely is) then no, it could go either way. Vergo > Sanji was made prety clear, Pica has the same rank as Vergo.


----------



## gold ace (Sep 27, 2015)

Extravlad said:


> Sanji was said to be just as fast as a fishmen by Usopp while using blue walk underwater
> 
> Zoro blitzed ES Hody Jones (faster than your regular fishman) and was said to move faster than him underwater.


----------



## ShadoLord (Sep 27, 2015)

Oda himself stated that 

Luffy specializes in CotC
Zoro specializes in CoA
Sanji specializes in CoO

Zoro's CoA>Vergo's CoA


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Sep 27, 2015)

Extravlad said:


> Sanji was said to be just as fast as a fishmen by Usopp while using blue walk underwater
> 
> Zoro blitzed ES Hody Jones (faster than your regular fishman) and was said to move faster than him underwater.
> 
> ...



Travel speed=/= attack speed.

Also, you said character statement saying that Zoro's speed was > Sanji

Where is that character statement?


----------



## Pocalypse (Sep 27, 2015)

Extravlad said:


> If Pica is on Vergo's lvl (and he most likely is) then no, it could go either way. Vergo > Sanji was made prety clear, Pica has the same rank as Vergo.



You didn't even see Sanji fight at full against Vergo, there was nothing to ascertain that Vergo > Sanji was made clear. 

Also what page/panel was it said Zoro is faster than Sanji?


----------



## Extravlad (Sep 27, 2015)

> Vergo, there was nothing to ascertain that Vergo > Sanji was made clear.


You gotta be kidding me 
Vergo was winning the fight while using neither his hands or the weapon he is known for "Demon Bamboo Vergo"
Vergo only using his legs > Sanji this is what Oda portrayed in the manga when he had Vergo cracks Sanji's leg.



> Also what page/panel was it said Zoro is faster than Sanji?


There's no direct statement but Sanji's speed is said to be the same as a fishman when he is underwater by Usopp and a few chapter laters, Zoro blitz ES Hody and is said to have moved faster thna him underwater it's a clear implication that Zoro's speed > Sanji's.

And it's in both case a combat speed feat, Sanji is using blue walk to get to the Kraken and Zoro is attacking Hody


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Sep 27, 2015)

Extravlad said:


> *If Pica is on Vergo's lvl (and he most likely is)* then no, it could go either way.



*Spoiler*: __ 












Extravlad said:


> Pica has the same rank as Vergo.


Vergo was one of the former Corazons (the same position that Doflamingo had been saving for Law), so no, they certainly did not share the same rank.


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Sep 27, 2015)

Jigen said:


> *Spoiler*: __



There's no point in showing him that, he's just going to respond with Zoro>> Law sanji and smoker


----------



## Extravlad (Sep 27, 2015)

What's the point of showing me this Jigen 
Vergo has good feats vs characters that are much weaker than Zoro how is that impressive?
He hasn't done jackshit against Law in a fair fight and looked good vs Smoker/Sanji.
There's no evidence that Pika wouldn't have looked good if he was fighting one of those 2 instead of Zoro.

Remember that Doffy thought Diamante could handle Luffy, he wouldn't have thought that if Diamante wasn't in the same league as Vergo.


----------



## gold ace (Sep 27, 2015)

Extravlad said:


> What's the point of showing me this Jigen
> Vergo has good feats vs characters that are much weaker than Zoro how is that impressive?
> He hasn't done jackshit against Law in a fair fight and looked good vs Smoker/Sanji.
> There's no evidence that Pika wouldn't have looked good if he was fighting one of those 2 instead of Zoro.
> ...



The fact that you just said that those 'feats' Vergo showcased VS Sanji (an ass whooping) is good, shows how blinded you are by biasness.

Anyone with eyes can see Sanji is actually shitting on Vergo untill a small crack due to pre injuries.

Anyone with eyes can see Smoker lost on purpose to get Law's heart back.


----------



## tanman (Sep 27, 2015)

Sanji mid diffs. CoO should make up for lack of DC.

Even if it doesn't, then it's just high diff since there's no chance of Pica winning because he could never tag Sanji. Not only is Sanji massively faster, but his stamina allows him to run for days. Pica was getting exhausted just trying to swing at Zoro.


----------



## Extravlad (Sep 27, 2015)

Sanji is shitting on Vergo by not doing crap to him, getting the strongest part of his body cracked by a non-hardened CoA kick and then complaining about how he couldn't have kept fighting like this in the follwing chapter? 

If Vergo had used hardening, his hands and his bamboo he would have crushed Sanji.


----------



## Jackalinthebox (Sep 27, 2015)

Would Diamant? really be able to put up a good fight against Vergo?


----------



## HisMajestyMihawk (Sep 27, 2015)

Jigen said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vergo beat characters far weaker than Zoro

So did Pica 

god you are dumb


----------



## HisMajestyMihawk (Sep 27, 2015)

Jackalinthebox said:


> Would Diamant? really be able to put up a good fight against Vergo?



Diamanate is a fodder that loses to his own subordinates

Pica even called him a fodder 

Pica >> Vergo > Trebol >>> Diamanate


----------



## tanman (Sep 27, 2015)

Jackalinthebox said:


> Would Diamant? really be able to put up a good fight against Vergo?



Nah.
Vergo >> Pica >> Diamante/Trebol


----------



## Jackalinthebox (Sep 27, 2015)

Diamant? got the exact same treatment as Bastille, so yeah I'd probably put Vergo above him. The VA's need to step up their game in general. The majority of them have looked completely pitiful.


----------



## King plasma (Sep 27, 2015)

When Sanji shows something like Zoro's Sanzen Sekai or Luffy's elephant gatling gun then we can talk otherwise keep deluding yourselves.  

Sanji's CoO isn't going to win him the fight. Seriously he has no feats using it. Despite Sanji being a so called CoO specialist he couldn't even sense a bunch of fodder gassing him. Yea...his CoO is going to win him the fight


----------



## Monstar6 (Sep 27, 2015)

I just realize that people still don't get how Pica's power works.

If you still believe that having a good CoO is enough to beat Pica , you still don't get it.


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Sep 28, 2015)

Dressrosa amped Pica > Vergo > Average Pica


----------



## Visa (Sep 28, 2015)

HisMajestyMihawk said:


> Vergo beat characters far weaker than Zoro
> 
> *So did Pica*
> 
> god you are dumb


----------



## Bernkastel (Sep 28, 2015)

Pica hasn't even beat fodders...let alone someone noteworthy.

I wonder who's worse..the VAs or the seats?


----------



## tanman (Sep 28, 2015)

Monstar6 said:


> I just realize that people still don't get how Pica's power works.
> 
> If you still believe that having a good CoO is enough to beat Pica , you still don't get it.



How did you divine your knowledge of Pica's ability, pray tell?


----------



## Monstar6 (Sep 28, 2015)

By reading the manga and by not being stick with the "if Zoro can do it, Sanji too" bullshit.


----------



## Visa (Sep 28, 2015)

Monstar6 said:


> By reading the manga and by not being stick with the "if Zoro can do it, Sanji too" bullshit.



Yet not enough to elaborate your statement to back up your claim? Brilliant. :ignoramus


----------



## Empathy (Sep 28, 2015)

I like how people use their same rank to say that Pica is Vergo's equal, but forget Trebol and Diamante exist. What do you think about Kyros beating Vergo or Pica? Vergo got taken out by Law's strongest slash (after besting Smoker and Sanji) that symbolized the potential of the new generation; Trebol got defeated by Law's severed arm. That would never fly against Vergo. Vergo had the same rank as Doflamingo's brother and the added plot relevancy of beating down Rosinante to traumatize Law; doing everything short of killing him, which was reserved for Doflamingo. Doflamingo trusted him with the job of infiltrating the marines to rise through the ranks and was his most valued crew-member; Vergo's the only one fitting of Doflamingo's first-mate. 

Could you imagine if Diamante had arrived on Punk Hazard instead and had to gauntlet Sanji, Smoker, and Law? Even if he had Law's heart, Law was still in worse condition when he defeated Trebol. Pica literally couldn't put a scratch on Zoro, but people just want to embellish his strength and extrapolate it to Vergo, so that it seems like Vergo (and Sanji and Smoker) wouldn't put a scratch on Zoro either (even trying to say that Pica is stronger than Vergo, Smoker, and Sanji, so they'd all lose even worse than Pica did). Even though Zoro is stronger than the three, it's not by such a gigantic margin.


----------



## Monstar6 (Sep 28, 2015)

SeaOfHope said:


> Yet not enough to elaborate your statement to back up your claim? Brilliant. :ignoramus




I already elaborate a statement about it in an other thread.
But let me repeat: To beat Pica it's not enough to have a good CoO because Pica do not stay there waiting for you to find his real body. No, Pica move through the rock.
This is why in oder to beat him you have to isolate him from the rock , first. Then you have to pass through is CoA.

Sanji didn't have show any feat that suggest he can do the two things. Therefore saying Sanji can beat Pica is only based on the idea that if Zoro can beat an opponent , Sanji too. Which is stupid because match ups.


----------



## gold ace (Sep 28, 2015)

Monstar6 said:


> I already elaborate a statement about it in an other thread.
> But let me repeat: To beat Pica it's not enough to have a good CoO because Pica do not stay there waiting for you to find his real body. No, Pica move through the rock.
> This is why in oder to beat him you have to isolate him from the rock , first. Then you have to pass through is CoA.
> 
> Sanji didn't have show any feat that suggest he can do the two things. Therefore saying Sanji can beat Pica is only based on the idea that if Zoro can beat an opponent , Sanji too. Which is stupid because match ups.



Hells Memories says hi


----------



## Imagine_Breaker (Sep 28, 2015)

Even if Sanji can't get him out of the rock, Pica has no chance of tagging him... It's just rock too. If Sanji CAN, WHICH HE SHOULD BE ABLE TO, locate his EXACT position all he has to do is destroy that ONE PART of the rock, Skywalk, and DJ his ass continuously.


----------



## RileyD (Sep 28, 2015)

Sanji has better CoO and mobility than Zoro (Zoro could not beat Pica without the help of Orlumbus and would have had casualties without the king punch) but inferior damage output, considering Zoro used an high tier CoA ougi technique to breach Pica's defence it may be difficult for Sanji to do the same, so rather than the high-mid diff fight Zoro had sanji would have a mid-high fight, but wouldn't need help to actually fight him unlike Zoro.


----------



## HisMajestyMihawk (Sep 28, 2015)

Zoro-haters doing damage control by downplaying Pica


----------



## Visa (Sep 28, 2015)

HisMajestyMihawk said:


> Zoro-haters doing damage control by downplaying Pica


----------



## Gohara (Sep 29, 2015)

Pica wins with high to extremely high difficulty, IMO.  Sanji is faster- but Pica is physically stronger, has better defense, and has powerful Devil Fruit abilities.


----------



## Amol (Sep 29, 2015)

Sanji locates Pica's location.
And roasts in general area.
Did you people see AoE of Hell Memories ?
That attack was used for a _fodder_.
Those who has common sense and tends to use it once a while would understand that Sanji's higher end moves will be much much stronger than Hell Memories.
Sanji melts those rocks and  turns them into magma, suffocating Pica comes out then Sanji one shots him.
Or Sanji just outright destroys in general area of Pica's hiding place.
The End.
Overall mid diff for efforts.
In entire fight Pica is not landing a single hit on Sanji.


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Sep 29, 2015)

Amol said:


> Sanji locates Pica's location.
> And roasts in general area.
> Did you people see AoE of Hell Memories ?
> That attack was used for a _fodder_.
> ...



YEAH YOU TELL 'EM AMOL!


----------



## TheWiggian (Sep 29, 2015)

Holy shit, since when people wank Sanji so much?

Sanji wins with extreme diff (if he even wins at all). His feats don't suggest that he could destroy Pica's huge golem, or that he could overcome Pica's FBH.

His CoO might help him to locate Pica easier but even there, this isn't proven properly.

But i think he deserves the benefit of a doubt with extreme diff.


----------



## Visa (Sep 29, 2015)

TheWiggian said:


> Holy shit, since when people wank Sanji so much?
> 
> Sanji wins with extreme diff (if he even wins at all). His feats don't suggest that he could destroy Pica's huge golem, or that he could overcome Pica's FBH.
> 
> ...



It's not wanking, it's truth.


----------



## Dellinger (Sep 29, 2015)

Gohara said:


> Pica wins with high to extremely high difficulty, IMO.  Sanji is faster- but Pica is physically stronger, has better defense, and has powerful Devil Fruit abilities.



Pica is physically stronger than Sanji? 

You still surprise me Gohara :rofl


----------



## Pirao (Sep 29, 2015)

Some Sanji wankers pretending he can beat him easier than Zoro  

Sanji fans never fail to bring out the lulz when trying to discredit Zoro. 

Being better CoO is cool and all, but it doesn't mean sh*t if you can't destroy Pica's defense easily, which Sanji hasn't shown to be capable of. By portrayal Sanji should win high or exteme diff, by feats he's f*cked.


----------



## Bohemian Knight (Sep 29, 2015)

Pica's haki feats are getting sliced in one move, and......................

Vergo has legitimately impressive Haki feats against strong characters like Sanji, Law, and Smoker.

His Haki couldn't save him against Law's final attack, but the dude workhorse'd it up to that point. Then there's hide-and-go-Pica...


----------



## Extravlad (Sep 29, 2015)

Vergo has impressive feats because he fought weaklings, Pica doesn't because Zoro was in his way.

Put Vergo in Pica's shoes he'd get sliced the same way.


----------



## Quuon (Sep 29, 2015)

Sanji has an easier time just by virtue of being able to fly. 

Mid-high difficulty fight at the most for ero cook.


----------



## Raiden34 (Sep 29, 2015)

Extravlad said:


> Vergo has impressive feats because he fought weaklings, Pica doesn't because Zoro was in his way.
> 
> Put Vergo in Pica's shoes he'd get sliced the same way.



Pica isn't beating Smoker, and didn't get any hype from Doflamingo, nor no one said he is the right hand man of him.


----------



## Extravlad (Sep 29, 2015)

Pica didn't get any hype from Doffy? 
Did you miss the part where Pica says he'll take out everybody in Dressrosa and Doffy smiles and agrees with him? 
Pica is as strong as Vergo, slightly weaker, slightly stronger it doesn't matter.

Zoro low diffs both.


----------



## Pocalypse (Sep 29, 2015)

Extravlad said:


> Did you miss the part where Pica says he'll take out everybody in Dressrosa and Doffy smiles and agrees with him?



That's your typical trope of a villain acting cocky. People say all sorts of crap like "i'll take him out or everyone out", doesn't mean it's true.


----------



## Tenma (Sep 29, 2015)

Extravlad said:


> Vergo has impressive feats because he fought weaklings, Pica doesn't because Zoro was in his way.
> 
> Put Vergo in Pica's shoes he'd get sliced the same way.



So basically you admit Pica has no good feats and you only believe him to be as strong as Vergo because of your fanfiction.


----------



## Bernkastel (Sep 29, 2015)

Pica couldn't even get a hit on a very weakened Chinjao and Elizabello while the duo proceeded to easily smash part of his golem. 

His best feat is to fail in every single category.


----------



## HisMajestyMihawk (Sep 29, 2015)

Sanji's leg broke against no-haki Vergo 

seriously you sanji-wankers are killing me


----------



## Visa (Sep 29, 2015)

I don't know how people do not see Sanji taking this. Like seriously, who did Pica manage to take out other than, you know, actual fodder? 

*Spoiler*: __ 




His arm got taken out in a combination attack by Chinjao and Elizabello

Casual Grizzly magnum blew off Pica's golem head

He couldn't even hit fucking base Luffy picking up Ucy... 

...Let alone close-quartered combat against Zoro.

Which made Pica resort to relying on his Devil Fruit for the rest of the fight  




In the meanwhile taking out fodder and already tired fighters 



Till Zoro took him out 





And you all believe Sanji is gonna lose to this peon?


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Sep 29, 2015)

HisMajestyMihawk said:


> Sanji's leg broke against no-haki Vergo
> 
> seriously you sanji-wankers are killing me



An injured sanji cracked his fibula (a non weight bearing bone) 

Stay turrible


----------



## Raiden34 (Sep 29, 2015)

Pica - Trebol - Diamante

All three were fodder here, anyone who is not a Zoro fanboy can see this clearly. On the other hand, Vergo was the true FM of Doflamingo, and he was the most powerful among the Doffy's crew.


----------



## Gohara (Sep 29, 2015)

@ White Hawk.

I assume that you think I'm excluding Pica's Devil Fruit abilities, but I'm including them.  In his Golem Form he is no doubt physically stronger than Sanji.  That being said even if I weren't including them, I'm not sure why you find it outlandish to think that Pica is physically stronger than Sanji, although I'm not saying that's the case.


----------



## HisMajestyMihawk (Sep 29, 2015)

Gohara said:


> @ White Hawk.
> 
> I assume that you think I'm excluding Pica's Devil Fruit abilities, but I'm including them.  In his Golem Form he is no doubt physically stronger than Sanji.  That being said even if I weren't including them, I'm not sure why you find it outlandish to think that Pica is physically stronger than Sanji, although I'm not saying that's the case.



he is just a TROLL ignore him


----------



## savior2005 (Sep 29, 2015)

pica stomps him like a cockroach. he managed to make zoro sweat a little, something sanji could not do right now. Plus, pica and vergo are around the same level, and vergo destroyed sanji at his own game in a calm state. sooo:

zoro>>>>>pica=vergo>>>sanji.


----------



## Visa (Sep 30, 2015)

savior2005 said:


> pica stomps him like a cockroach. he managed to make zoro sweat a little, something sanji could not do right now. Plus, pica and vergo are around the same level, and vergo destroyed sanji at his own game in a calm state. sooo:
> 
> zoro>>>>>pica=vergo>>>sanji.



This is the real joke right here, folks.


----------



## Extravlad (Sep 30, 2015)

Well he is right Zoro >> Pica = Vergo > Sanji.


----------



## Visa (Sep 30, 2015)

Extravlad said:


> Well he is right Zoro >>* Pica = Vergo* > Sanji.



Except that he's not.


----------



## Amol (Sep 30, 2015)

savior2005 said:


> pica stomps him like a cockroach. he managed to make zoro sweat a little, something sanji could not do right now. Plus, pica and vergo are around the same level, and vergo destroyed sanji at his own game in a calm state. sooo:
> 
> zoro>>>>>pica=vergo>>>sanji.



You might win this years Dumbest Post of The Year award.
Your hard work shows in this post .
Congratulation.


----------



## savior2005 (Sep 30, 2015)

Amol said:


> You might win this years Dumbest Post of The Year award.
> Your hard work shows in this post .
> Congratulation.



U may thing its a joke, but show me manga scans that prove otherwise. Vergo and pica are same ranks, so similar strength. vergo decimated sanji using KICKS, something sanji specializes in. meanwhile, zoro wrecked pica (only sweating a little cuz of the work to get to pica).


----------



## Bohemian Knight (Sep 30, 2015)

savior2005 said:


> U may thing its a joke, but show me manga scans that prove otherwise. Vergo and pica are same ranks, so similar strength. vergo decimated sanji using KICKS, something sanji specializes in. meanwhile, zoro wrecked pica (only sweating a little cuz of the work to get to pica).



Not really. Vergo used to hold the Heart seat, but given his closeness with Doffy, combat prowess, and apparent adeptness in covert operations, he has been given a higher priority assignment. There's nothing that indicates that Vergo's current position was equivalent to a Seat, if anything he graduated from that shit


----------



## maupp (Oct 1, 2015)

How does Sanji deals with a city/mountain size gollem Pika. Very bad match up given Sanji lacks the AoE to deal with Peeka. But given the right circumstances Sanji can squeeze out an high diff fight(well I'm probably being generous to Sanji here )

I also forgot to mention that Sanji needs to do his business before Peeka goes giant or FBH. Sanji couldn't even break a fecking door  and broke his leg against a non serious/hakiless Vergo, He isn't going to pull anything off with a FBH Peeka, his legs will break again


----------



## maupp (Oct 1, 2015)

Has Sanji ever canonicaly and legitimately blitz anyone worth their salt in this manga. I really want an answer to this one because the way people invent these scenarios about Sanji blitzing x or y characters or the latter failing to tag him, one would think we're talking about Naruto's MInato here 

I mean if Oda doesn't let G2 Luffy(who is faster than Sanji) blitz even fodders, how on earth would sanji manage to blitz decent fighters 

This Sanji's speed is such a joke and reaching argument that it always makes me burst into tear of laughter. This is OP where even a speed freak G2(nowadays and at this level and this point in the manga, G2 isn't even that fast anymore) can't blitz clowns and fodders, let alone strong characters and has zero advantages speed wise against any decent fighters out there. People being unable to tag Sanji due to his speed and all that BS is a myth and fan made by his tards. 

Has he ever even Blitz anyone decent? or has anyone remotely decent at fighting ever had any problems tagging him due to his speed?  

Sanji's speed is the biggest joke argument in the OL history, a compete myth. When we first start seeings G2 Luffy blitzing  decent fighters again than we can start talking about Sanji's speed being this advantage over other guys 

I mean we never hear arguments about character being unable to tag Luffy in battle scenario even against weaker opponents. People just use other arguments mainly because they know speed hardly play a factor if any at all, and here we're talking about someone faster than Sanji


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Oct 1, 2015)

maupp said:


> When we first start seeings G2 Luffy blitzing  decent fighters again than we can start talking about Sanji's speed being this advantage over other guys


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Oct 1, 2015)

> Has Sanji ever canonicaly and legitimately blitz anyone worth their salt in this manga




*Spoiler*: __


----------

